# Online Trading



## J_a_k (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Everyone.
I settled in Thailand a year ago from Australia, and would be interested to hear from anybody Trading Online.
I was actively trading CFD's in Australia with IG Markets and also using E-Trade when needed.
Both of these platforms needed an Australian Bank Account and were liable for Australian Tax so closed both before moving to Thailand.
I have Traded a range of instruments from Stocks to Commodities, Indices and FX etc, and now settled am keen to get started again.
The questions I have are the HOW, you go about Trading in Thailand and how you protect yourself and your assets.

1.	Is the Thailand Stock Exchange worth Trading. 

	Do you use a broker or an online platform. 
	Are you exempt from Thailand Tax if you Trade their market. Eg through Kasikorn Bank etc
	Do they offer protection in the form of stop losses.

2.	CFD's

	What CFD provider can you trade through living here. I checked with IG in Singapore and they stated I had to have a Singapore Work permit and bank account.
	If you do Trade CFD's here, who do you use, and does the provider offer GSLO's (guaranteed stop losses) on their instruments.

3.	Commodities, Indices, FX, ETF's etc

	If anyone is living here permanently like me, and trading any of the above, I'd be interested to here who they use to Trade these instruments.
	Most of all I'd like to hear how you manage the risk. For me this is the important part, not the name of the instrument which means nothing.

Thanks in advance,
Jak


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

J_a_k said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I settled in Thailand a year ago from Australia, and would be interested to hear from anybody Trading Online.
> I was actively trading CFD's in Australia with IG Markets and also using E-Trade when needed.
> Both of these platforms needed an Australian Bank Account and were liable for Australian Tax so closed both before moving to Thailand.
> ...


Private online trading in Thailand is still in its infancy. Citibank was granted a securities license recently and they would be a good starting point.

The SET is a complex beast. Most of all, unless you are fluent in Thai (writing) you will suffer.

Do what u know, and invest in what u understand. If you had success with the ASX, then continue with that. Personally I would never venture into Thai Securities/Commodities. Its another world.

Aside, technically currency trading by non residents in Thailand is illegal.

Do you have a Thai Bank Account?


----------

